# Which master to apply for?



## sourire (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello all,
Really glad to find out this forum. I’ve recently gotten my engineering diploma, and now I’m studying German language for to get B2 level. I want to study in Germany Because I heard it’s in dire need of engineers. So I’m planning to go to study a master there, and try to find also a scholarship out there too. But my specialization is geotechnical-hydrogeological engineer, and I found a low number of masters in geotechnics which are not really specialized in the field, does this mean that I will find difficulties to find a job in geotechnics (as I want to work in Germany after then), and this field is not in demand in Germany? And how about a master in hydrogeology, is it more demanded there in job market? 
The link I’ve consulted to find the rare masters i told you about is study-in-de.
Please can you guide me to other master in geotechnical field in germany that doesnt figure in this website?
Thank you


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

This is purely anecdotal of course. I know two German-trained geologists. One works in Canada, the other in Australia. That's where the money is, apparently.

Otherwise your best option is probably to contact universities and professional associations with questions that specific.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

I know a geologist.

He first worked as the IT guy for a language school for several years while desperately applying within Germany and looking into South America, Norway and New Zealand but his wife really wanted to stay in Germany, so that never went far.

He now works for the Ministry of Commerce. Not as a geologist as such, though.

As far as I remember from talking to him about his job search, there are still a few jobs in mining, in road construction and - for me a bit bizarrely but what do I know - in rubbish disposal.

There might be other areas now or ones that he didn't consider at the time.


----------



## sourire (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your answers and your testimony, maybe i'll have to consider going to an other country for doing my master, (even if i like Germany: poor me)


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Or don't rely on information given to you by random internet strangers, and contact people who might actually have an answer, like universities or the DAAD or professional associations.


----------

